# For the horn lovers



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

How do we change the standard of disbudding? Personally I would like my herd to be a horned herd. But I wish I could show my horned animals. Where I live horns are a good thing. I live in the counrty, bear, coyote, fox, neighbors dogs,etc. Bonnie proved this to me the other day when my mother's lab decided to chase one of her kids. No one was hurt, but it showed me that I like the confidence these horned girls exihibit. I am very willing to add brass tips to their horns at show time. 

I had to have the vet dis-bud the kids, and not only do I very much dislike having them disbudded, my vet "I hate dis-budding kids". He hates the trauma of it. He makes them sleepy, gives a local, ice packs, then gives medicine for pain for the next day. 

Would it be that controversal to show with horns?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I personally would love to see horned goats at shows. I think it's wrong not to allow them. I disbud, I feel it is best for our herd. But I would stand behind anyone who tried to change the status of horned show goats.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I never show, but I think it sounds like a great idea! Why do they require disbudding? Is it for safety? If that's the issue, then putting something on the end of the horns could be a requirement.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you have dairy goats, they won't even let you into the show with horns. It is against the rules. You would have to have the rules changed.

I know Boers are shown with horns.

I don't show but my guess would be a safety issue. Quite frankly, I wouldn't trust people to be careful at shows. Many isleways are narrow and it gets hectic at shows so people aren't going to be careful and watch out. I have been to a few shows and see how hectic it gets for the people who show.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I think its absolute bull crap that they don't even allow horned dairy goats on show grounds. I don't even know if you can have them linear appraised. We need to stand together and fight to have the rules changed. At least let us in if the animals have their horns tipped. I would be happy even with a rule like no one under 12 can show horned goats and all horned goats are required to be tipped and housed separately from hornless goats. As well as all injuries are the responsibility of the owner.

This is what me and my goats think of the rule.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is why I love my Cashmere, they HAVE to have horns or they are dismissed.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

sweetgoats said:


> Yhat is why I love my Cashmere, they HAVE to have horns or they are dismissed.


Horns are natural and in my opinion beautiful if they are shaped correctly. Heck they could even deduct points in the show if the goat had badly shaped horns. My doe Victoria has in my opinion unshapely horns but the rest of my goats have nice ones. Something that if I had a large herd I would cull for would be unshapely horns such as too close together, crooked, etc. With all the disbudding going on I think we have lost the breeding for nice horns. In my opinion misshapen horns can be a danger. If they are too close together they can catch a wrist and easily break it.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, most the Good cashmere Judges have a head/horn score. 

Just like you said, to close is a lower score, if the kind of curl and go into you as you stand there, that is lower. (danger factor).

They are a natural part of the goat. Most people do not know that is how they release their body heat. In the summer the base of the horns are really warm


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I had thought about disbudding my babies when born, but couldn't stand to do it.....plus I like horns  The only thing I dont like about horns is they get their heads through our fence....but we fixed that with a stick taped to their horns  

But I personally like horns and think they need them around here in case something does happen to get near them. I have two great pyrenees, but my female is not with goats due to her having 7 pups to take care of. My girls definitely have more confidence with their horns


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

http://www.oldmountainfarm.com/Bucks-Ref-RABMaharajah.html

This is my bucks grandfather, imagine him at the buck show? I wish Howie had those horns(he does have really nice horns anyway).


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Those are some very lovely horns.


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow! Those horns are awesome!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Xymenha, I understand where you are coming from and rules like that could make it possible for those of us to choose. The only problem ( i have ND and Boers)is most are done very young and if you didn't that would really limit 4h kids from goats they could choose from. On the flip side if they were done for 4h and the goat was later sold to an adult they may not like it. It's kind of a darned if we do darned if we don't. I know my Boer buck was de horned! he looks pathetic, and grew 2 or3" nubs poor guy.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Xymenha, I understand where you are coming from and rules like that could make it possible for those of us to choose. The only problem ( i have ND and Boers)is most are done very young and if you didn't that would really limit 4h kids from goats they could choose from. On the flip side if they were done for 4h and the goat was later sold to an adult they may not like it. It's kind of a darned if we do darned if we don't. I know my Boer buck was de horned! he looks pathetic, and grew 2 or3" nubs poor guy.


I don't really think it would make much of a difference. Most people dissbud even if the animals are not show animals so it would on be the people who specifically wanted horned goats that would have them. One of the main reasons I have unregistered goats is because I didn't see a reason to buy registered stock if I was not going to be able to show. I want to show so much but I just refuse to break my morals just for some rule to go to some show they should be privileged I'm even at. If us horned goat owners can't get a change in rules we just need to make our own association or something.

I'm currently not a member of ADGA but was last year because I owned a registered buck. I didn't see a reason to remain a member since I now have no registered animals so I let it lapse. If some of you could help me or you yourself write emails to ADGA about this issue that would be great.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't show so it not an issue for me. Three of our 6 goats came to us to old to disbud but the others were only hours/days old, but we will not disbud. I have read some stuff on the issue and we have talked about it but can see no reason to do it. Goats do use and need their horns. Maybe you guys should get a petition going. Maybe if a lot of folks sign the petition then the authorities will consider changing their minds. It sounds like just a cultural issue, "this is just the way it is done". Read on another post the dairy goats in Europe have horns, so clearly there is no real reason to make folks dehorn. And how can they say it is for safety if some breeds must have horns but not other breeds? You guys need to get a petition going.


----------



## NuMosaFarms (Mar 26, 2012)

Our goats are the same way..... They all have horns. As with most the other breeders commenting, we just couldn't bear to disbud and we had read how they use their horns for cooling themselves. Also as others have stated, horns are just beautiful and natural. Do you have to handle horned goats a little different and take extra safety precautions. Yes. Do you maybe have to do fencing and feeders a little different. Yes. But should we be REQUIRED ti dehorn. NO. 

I will add this as well. We have finally settled in with our worming schedule, and I must say that those beautiful horns sure do come in handy when trying to put worm medicine down a goats throat. They make great handles....lol.

BJ & Debbie


----------

